# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Norte >  Segregación de la CHN

## fjag86

En 2008 la CHN se segregó en las Confederaciones del Cantábrico y del Miño-Sil.

http://www.chn.es/

   No se podría llevar esa segregación también a embalses.net y al foro?

   Saludos

----------


## Luján

> En 2008 la CHN se segregó en las Confederaciones del Cantábrico y del Miño-Sil.
> 
> http://www.chn.es/
> 
>    No se podría llevar esa segregación también a embalses.net y al foro?
> 
>    Saludos


Seguramente que sí se llevará, cuando el adminitrador tenga un ratito y pueda hacerlo  :Wink:

----------

